# Albert's Short Story



## warmweenies (Feb 5, 2011)

Albert was certainly a rescue. He weighed 30 lbs when I brought him home. He is now a healthy 62 lbs. You can imagine what he looked like. Albert was sent to me as a foster dog from Michigan Basset Hound Rescue. I was to evaluate him and help him get healthy again. He had a horrible infection on his nose and is still scarred from it. He also had heartworm. It took time, but he is healthy now and the heartworm is gone. Unfortunately he turned out to be aggressive towards others when on his on-leash walks with me. It was really scary. This of course made him unadoptable. Gee golly darn, that meant he had to hang with me. I consulted with my rescue group and was advised to watch Cesar Milan DVD's over and over again. This I did and took it all to heart and practiced the methods on Albert. Wow! what a different dog he is now. We now go to the off leash dog park without any trouble at all! At first he had to wear a doggie back-pack that I filled with canned veggies...so he had to concentrate on working instead of worrying. It helped him tremendously. And naturally we practiced Exercise, Discipline, Affection every day in that order. I saw improvement within the first ten minutes of this training. Unbelievable but true true true. Of course it really took weeks of consistent practice for the training to "stick". I am so proud of both of us. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice story. I'm glad he's doing better! Many dogs are more aggressive on leash, so it's good that you are able to take him to an off leash dog park. 

I would never advocate Cesar Milan's training methods though. Some of them can screw a dog up beyond belief.


----------



## warmweenies (Feb 5, 2011)

Pynzie said:


> Nice story. I'm glad he's doing better! Many dogs are more aggressive on leash, so it's good that you are able to take him to an off leash dog park.
> 
> I would never advocate Cesar Milan's training methods though. Some of them can screw a dog up beyond belief.


How? I can't see it.


----------

